# Mogadore HOT right now



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The panfish bite is ON out there. Perch, pushing 12 inches, slab crappies, and good eater gills have strapped on the feedbag. Fished out there Saturday, 10/15. An neofishers.com perch tournament. It was a ball. Lots of fish caught too. 
Takes some effort to find the fish, but it's worth it. What a blast. 

Good luck out there and look out for the duck hunters!!!


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

is the perch bite still going on? if so what are they biting on?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes. Minnows on/near the bottom. I did equally well on plain hooks and 1/16 oz jig heads. Chartruse.


----------



## Dale03 (Jun 2, 2005)

Did not cast for the perch, but I was out there last sunday afternoon and caught a 3'10 bass on a senko off of a hump. Thing was long with a HUGE mouth. Released him and see this bass as having the genetics to be a real monster a few years down the road...........


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I may head out there this Saturday afternoon for some perchin. I'll post a report, if I get there...


----------

